# Amp goodies



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

First off, Guess what this is.....




















You older folk may know.....

Chad


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

chad said:


> First off, Guess what this is.....


An amplifier


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> An amplifier


Jep, an 86Lb amplifier, anyone care to guess what make?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

Not a damn clue . Audio Research?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You will **** bricks.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Zuki????


How about a hint?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Zuki????
> 
> 
> How about a hint?


gettin there in one aspect.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Plug it in and turn it on and then take a picture.


----------



## drake78 (May 27, 2007)

looks like a SS mcintosh


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> Plug it in and turn it on and then take a picture.


Already did, no pics of internals yet though, soon....

While you mull it over I also brought one of these home tonight too....




















Chad


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

im guessing sansui on the first amp.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, but it sure would be cool if it were, be the biggest Sans I had seen!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

its a pioneer then?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Nope, none of the popular " 'Nam era amps"


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Radio Shack


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

chad said:


> Jep, an 86Lb amplifier, anyone care to guess what make?


Bose.

-JP


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

deadbeat son said:


> Bose.
> 
> -JP


_*WINNAR!!!*_










It's supposed to be just a monster, very stable and ready to take on anything, has a LED meter to the left of the analog (for overkill) unless one is peak and the other average.

Both are here for service, just updates anad a good going-thru.


----------



## deadbeat son (Feb 24, 2008)

I cheated.  

I could BARELY see the logo in the upper left corner in the first pic you posted.  

-JP


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at them knobs on that thing, thats what I'm talking about......


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

thread revival


picking this up on wednesday


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

XC-C30 said:


> thread revival
> 
> 
> picking this up on wednesday


Beauty! I have internal pics of the Bose, it's rather impressive and rebuilt nicely, the owner is VERY happy!


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

But do you know what it is too?  (NO CHEATING DAMNIT )

I'm waiting on a responsefrom a guy that sells 2 other models from those series. His asking-prices are a tad too high, but I hope to work something out, and than go 2- or 3-way active


----------

